# Help me Pack for Italy



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys!  Thanks for reading! 

I am heading to Italy for a trip in mid-July.  What do I wear!? I am so clueless.  I've been reading around, and shorts seem to be a no-no.  I also don't know what to put on my feet for comfortable but CUTE shoes to wear around walking all day in the fashion forward cities of Italy.

HELP!!!! 

p.s.  My normal style is a mix of 1950s and bohemian-esk clothes.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

For shoes wear cute flats, they are comfortable, stylish, and easy to pack in a bag for the plane!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_For shoes wear cute flats, they are comfortable, stylish, and easy to pack in a bag for the plane!_

 
Do you have any suggestions for particular ones?  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dammitjanet10* 

 
_Do you have any suggestions for particular ones? Thanks for the advice!_

 
I go to Payless for mine... I have had one pair for three years and I still get complements on them. Shoes are personal things, I would try to go for metallic colors since they are really neutral with any outfit. I don't know what your style is but here are some pictures:

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - American Eagle - American Eagle Cricket Sport Oxford

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - Zoe&zac - Zoe&zac Snapdragon Ballet+

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - Predictions - Fiona Ballet Flat+

I hope this helps!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I go to Payless for mine... I have had one pair for three years and I still get complements on them. Shoes are personal things, I would try to go for metallic colors since they are really neutral with any outfit. I don't know what your style is but here are some pictures:

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - American Eagle - American Eagle Cricket Sport Oxford

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - Zoe&zac - Zoe&zac Snapdragon Ballet+

Payless ShoeSource - Womens - Predictions - Fiona Ballet Flat+

I hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the suggestions!!  I definitely find lots of cute shoes, just none I would want to walk for hours in.  But I will check out some of those suggestions and look around a bit more.  Thanks!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 7, 2009)

I just came back from Italy and I heard some of the same things you did.

my biggest regret. 

I saw MANY people in shorts. Pack them, it is HOT! The only places shorts arent acceptable are in churches (il duomo, the vatican) and the like. Obviously you dont want to wear booty shorts, but shorts are fine.

I think the best thing to pack would be cute lightweight summer dresses, maxi etc, and lightweight tops. since it is hot and if you go to a place like the vatican a cardi since your shoulders and knees must be covered.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I just came back from Italy and I heard some of the same things you did.

my biggest regret. 

I saw MANY people in shorts. Pack them, it is HOT! The only places shorts arent acceptable are in churches (il duomo, the vatican) and the like. Obviously you dont want to wear booty shorts, but shorts are fine.

I think the best thing to pack would be cute lightweight summer dresses, maxi etc, and lightweight tops. since it is hot and if you go to a place like the vatican a cardi since your shoulders and knees must be covered._

 

Oh my gosh, thanks so much!!  This was very helpful.  So capri shorts (to my knees and down) would be fine?  I also like the idea of taking dresses that I can just throw a cardigan or sweater over to go into churches (or tanks with jeans/capris).  Thanks so much!!!

What did you wear on yoru feet?  I know I keep coming back to this, but I'm really not sure I own anything (other than nike shocks to workout in) that I coudl walk around in all day long.


----------



## jungleland (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
capri shorts are fine, don't worry!
As the previous poster said Italy is very hot in the summer and the only buildings you have to cover are the religous one.

For shoes maybe some cute sandals?

BTW I'm Italian, but  I moved abroad some years ago and I'm going to visit my family next Sat!, so if you need more info or some quick translation just let me know!

I hope you will have a wonderful time in my country!




Ciao!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jungleland* 

 
_Hi,
capri shorts are fine, don't worry!
As the previous poster said Italy is very hot in the summer and the only buildings you have to cover are the religous one.

For shoes maybe some cute sandals?

BTW I'm Italian, but  I moved abroad some years ago and I'm going to visit my family next Sat!, so if you need more info or some quick translation just let me know!

I hope you will have a wonderful time in my country!




Ciao!_

 
AW! Thanks so much!  I am not sure why I read so many places that shorts (including capri pants) are a huge no-no and that it would be a big "I'm a tourist" flag for you.  Hrm...  Thanks so much for the reassuring advic, jeans day after day would get very very warm!  I am very excited to be visiting Italy, I bet you are happy to be going back home for a visit!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh i got the same thing, "no shorts no jeans, people will think your a tourist"

I bought so many pairs of bermuda shorts and ended up returning them all since they were so "frowned upon". Not even the case. I even saw people out to dinner in bermuda shorts. and shorter shorts. I think the only shorts that are a "no" are the denim ones.

everything you have planned to pack is PERFECT!

as for shoes, I wore tory burch flats, and a pair of flat sandals that i got from AE (these to be exact:Women's AE Sunrise Sandal - American Eagle Outfitters most comfortable shoes EVER). I also wore a pair of wedges on days when I knew there was no cobblestone streets.

hope you have fun!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 8, 2009)

depends on where in Italy you are going. Right now in the north. Fruili Venezia Giulia region ..its' pretty rainy and tends to rain often becasue we are close to the mountains. But in general You probablly won't see Italians wearing Flip Flops unless on the beach.  Young people wear jeans, short skirts, heels... the 30 above you see slacks for men, dresses ..skrits, capris, shorts.. a bit of everything. Definetly don't see jean shorts often. But many of the Italian women love to wear short/skirts dresses and stillettos hehe ..but most of them look good ..not you know cheap.

Around where I am you would notice that even for us Americans its hott..the Italians especially the older folk well be in sweaters and scarves lol. I think its just how they are ..genereally colder and cover up a bit more lol.

but yes maxis, skirts, i think anything bohoesque woudl fit in for the summer. 

I hardly ever see anyone with flip flops ever. That's one thing i was shy about when i moved here..I always wore flip flops lol and felt like every one was staring at my feet. 

good luck ..jsut pack a light sweater/cardigan in case you come up north . SOme days its pretty cool in the morning and evening but warm in the day.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to Italy this fall as well! Shorts are a no no, especially in Rome. Make sure that you are appropriately dressed if you want to get into the churches. A cardigan, flats, and a dress is a perfect outfit.


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, you guys are the BEST!  Thank you thank you thank you.

As for where I am going, we are staying mostly in Rome, taking a day trip to Florence, one overnight to both Venice and Pompeii.  So, mostly centralized in Rome (I'm a classics major so going where there are the most artifacts and archaeological structures, (-: ).  

Anyways, I really really appreciate all the advice.  I didn't want to go looking like a tourist (though obviously I still will, it's nice to blend in at least a LITTLE!).  I think from the recommendations my suitcase should look like this (feel free to correct anything else you may see):
-1-2 pairs non denim capri shorts (to the knee and down)
-1-2 pairs skinny jeans 
-1 pair of jeans (flared)
-1 pair nice slacks
-2-3 summery dresses
-1-2 knee length skirts
-1-2 cardigans
-5 spaghetti strap or 1 inch strap tank tops (to wear alone or under shirts)
-5 blouses (short sleeved or sleeveless)
-birkenstock sandals (just because I couldn't dare part ways with them haha)
-wedge heal
-stilletto heal
-1-2 ballet flats
-sneakers (to go running in)
-and of course undies and the like


----------

